# Nice Boar Down



## alangawry (Jun 19, 2017)

Shot this dude about 2 weeks ago in Texas. Went to the lease to fill feeders and saw him roaming around in the field. Shot him with my AR from about 80 yards.


----------



## mjh4 (Feb 2, 2018)

Congrats! Man I wouldn't want to get hit by those wicked looking tusks.


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------



## Dixiedog (Aug 9, 2006)

Nice, That's a nice porker. I was in Killeen last week. I was visiting my dad who lives just east of Troy. I grew up in Belton and went to Lampassas then down to LLano. I use to have a lease on the Colorado there. Is the deer hunting still good there?


----------



## alangawry (Jun 19, 2017)

Dixiedog said:


> Nice, That's a nice porker. I was in Killeen last week. I was visiting my dad who lives just east of Troy. I grew up in Belton and went to Lampassas then down to LLano. I use to have a lease on the Colorado there. Is the deer hunting still good there?


Our lease is on the Colorado, and the hunting is still good.Shoot me a message next time you come this way, could probably find a cold beer for ya.


----------



## Dixiedog (Aug 9, 2006)

Will do, sounds good.


----------

